# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  İstihbarat Oyunları Petrol Ve Kerkük

## bozok

*İstihbarat Oyunları Petrol Ve Kerkük* 

**


*Yazar*: Ali Kerküklü

*Yayınevi*: İq Kültür Sanat Yayincilik

*Kitap üzeti :*Bir Türkmen şehri Olan KerkükÂ´ün, 2003 Yılından İtibaren İşgalci Abd Ve İngiltereÂ´Nin Göz Yummasıyla Bölgedeki Kürtler Tarafından Demografik Yapısı Hızlı Bir şekilde Değiştirilmeye üalışılmaktadır. Türkmenleri, İrakÂ´I Siyasi Sahnesinden Silmek İsteyen Kürtler, Türkmenlerin Yaşadıkları Bölgeleri Kürtleştirmek Ve Ele Geçirmek, Musul Ve Kerkük Petrollerine Sahip Olmak Gayreti İçerisindedirler. 

Abd, Sözde Terörizmle Mücadelede Demokrasinin Küreselleşmesi Ve İnsan Hakları Gibi Yalanları Kullanarak Asıl Amacı Bölge ülkelerindeki Enerji Kaynaklarına Hakimiyeti Sağlamaktır. Abd Ve Yandaşlarının şiarı İse "Enerjiye Hakim Olan Dünyaya Hakim Olur" Mantığıyla Hareket Etmektedir. Bu Süreçten En Fazla Etkilenen Coğrafya, Hiç şüphe Yoktur Ki, Dünyanın Enerji Havzası Olan Bu Bölgedir (Ortadoğu). Emperyalist ülkelerin Oyunları Da Bu Bölgelerde Olmuştur. Sözde Getirdikleri üzgürlük Ve Demokrasi İse Savaş, Kan, Gözyaşı, ülüm, Kardeşi Kardeşe Kırdırmak, Mezhep Ve Etnik üatışmaları Tetiklemektir. 

İsrailÂ´İn İrak Ve Bölge ülkelerine Yönelik Uzun Vadeli Politikalarını "Vaat Edilmiş Topraklar" Hayali İle Yaptığı üalışmalar İse İstihbarat Oyunlarını Da İyi Tahlil Etmek Gerekir. 


*Ayrıntılar :*

*Sayfa*: 352

*Basım Yeri*: İstanbul / 2008-3

*Dil*: Türkçe

*Kapak*: Karton

*Kağıt*: 2. Hamur

*Ebatlar*: 135-210

...

----------


## bozok

*üuval Gerçeği Ve Kerkük!*


 

*İşgalci güçlerle Kürt işbirlikçilerinin hazırladığı hain bir plan Süleymaniye’de uygulamaya konuluyordu.*

*İstihbarat Oyunları Petrol ve Kerkük’ün Yazarı Ali KERKüKLü* 

İşgalci güçlerle Kürt işbirlikçilerinin hazırladığı hain bir plan Süley*maniye’de uygulamaya konuluyordu. 2003 yılının 4 Temmuz Cuma günü ABD’nin 173. Hava indirme tümenine bağlı askerlerle onlara destek veren Kürtlerin, Süleymaniye’deki Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Bürosuna yaptıkları baskın sırasında 11 Türk askeri (3’ü subay 8’i astsubay olmak üzere) esir alıyordu. 

Amerikan askerlerinin başlarının dertte olduğunu sanan Türk üzel kuvvetleri mensupları,Amerikan askerlerine yardım etmek isterler.Ardın*dan Türk askerlerine silah doğrulttular. Yüzü koyun yatırılarak, bilekleri kelepçelenen Türk askerleri bahçeye indirildiğinde, baskıncıların bir bölümü bina çevresinde dış emniyeti almış ve içerdekilerin büyük bir kısmı da evin her noktasında arama yapıyordu. Amerikalıların yaptıkları her işlem için yardımcıları, daha doğrusu öncü kuvvetleri peşmergelerdi. 

Türk askerlerine reva görülen muamele en iyimser ifade ile “fena” kavramını aşıyordu. Fakat artık yapılacak hiç bir şey yoktu, çünkü eller kelepçelenmişti. Amerikalılar esir aldıkları Subay, Astsubay ve görevliler ile baskın sırasında büroda bulunanların başına “çuval” geçirdiler! Başa çuval geçirilmesi, esir alınanların, Iraklıla*rın etrafı görmemeleri için yapılan bir uygulama idi. Fakat bu kez özellikle amaç sindirme, güç gösterisi ve psikolojik baskı oluşturmaktı. 

8 araçlık (3 kamyon, 5 Hummer) baskın konvoyunun yanlarında peşmergeler de olduğu halde ABD’nin karargahı olarak kullanılan, Kerkük Hava alanına götürdüler. 

2 kamyonun içinde 24 esir bulunuyordu. Esirler ; 11 Türk üzel Timi mensubu, 2 Sivil Türk, 4 Kürt muhafız, 2 Türkmen erkek, 2 Türkmen kadın, 1 Kürt, 1 Türkmen çocuk ve İngiliz vatandaşı Michael Todd’du. Kamyonların birinde 6, diğerinde 5 Türk askeri vardı. 

5 Temmuz günü Kerkük Havaalanında sorgulama yapıldıktan sonra, Amerikalılar helikopterlerle Türk askerlerini Bağdat’a götürdüler. 

Irak’ın kuzeyinde Türk üzel Kuvvetleri mensubu 11 Türk askerinin ABD’liler tarafından esir alınmasıyla başlayan kriz yoğun diplomatik çabalar sonucu ancak 60 saat sonra çözülebildi. Serbest bırakılan Türk askerleri “Amerikalılar bize El-Kaide muamelesi yaptı. En yakın müttefikine nasıl terörist gibi davranırlar? 

Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Komutanı Binbaşı Aydın Eser. “4 Temmuz Cuma günkü baskını önce Amerikalıların Iraklılarla bir çatışması sandığını söyledi. “Amerikalılar havaya ateş açıyorlardı. ünce sokakta çatışma çıktı sandım. Kapıyı açıp onlara yardım etmek istedim. Bir baktım bize doğru ateş ediyor*ar.” 


*Kelepçe Bileklerimi Kesti Konuşanlar Tokatlandı* 


Chicago Tribune gazetesi muhabirlerinin sorularını cevaplayan Binbaşı Aydın Eser: “Amerikalıları giriş kapısına vururken görünce şaşkına döndüğünü.Binanın önünden bağrışmalar ve silah sesleri geldi. İngilizce bağırışları duyunca, Amerikalıların başına bir şey geldi ve yardım istemek için buradalar diye düşündüm.’’ dedi. 


Hemen kapıya koştuğunu belirten Binbaşı Aydın Amerikalıların o anda kilitleri kırarak içeri girdiklerini kaydetti. İngilizce “Biz Türk askeriyiz, silahsızız’’ dediği anda başının üzerinden bir merminin geçtiğini söyeleyen Binbaşı Aydın, zorla yere yatırıldıklarını ve ellerine plastik kelepçeler takıldığını belirtti. Kafalarına çuval geçirildiğini, sokakta itilerek askeri kamyonlara bindirildiklerini vurgulayan Binbaşı, kelepçelerin çok sıkı olması sonucu bileğinin kesildiğini ve araçta konuşmaya kalkışanların tokatlandığını anlattı. 



*Kelepçelerden Dolayı Bileği Kesilen Türk Askeri* 
Kerkük’te sorgulandıktan sonra cumartesi(5 Temmuz) günü helikopterle Bağdat’ta bir cezaevine götürüldüklerini anlatan Binbaşı Aydın, “Pazara kadar savaş esiri muamelesi gördük. Sonra bizi serbest bırakmaya karar verdiler. Olanlardan dolayı üzgün olduklarını söylediler, ama bileğimdeki kesikler bana hiç de öyle olmadıklarını anlatıyor.’’ diye konuştu 
Binbaşı Aydın Eser, Amerikalıların yaptıklarına akıl erdiremiyordu. Karargahı daha önce ziyarete gelen Amerikalı askerlerin kendilerine birdenbire neden terörist muamelesi yaptıklarına anlam veremiyordu. Neden savaşıp şehit düşmedikleri eleştirileriyle sarsılan komutan, bana "Bir anda karar vermem gerekiyordu. Askerlerime ya silahları alın ya da silahları atın demem gerekiyordu. Ağzımdan atın yerine ateş açın çıksaydı orası kan gölüne dönerdi. Belki hepimiz ölürdük ama onlardan da 50-60 askeri götürürdük. Ama arkamızdan terörist damgası yiyebilirdik. Bu yüzden en doğru kararı verdiğime inanıyorum" diye içini dökmüştü. 

*O şerefli Bir Komutan* 

Türk üzel timi Bağdat Havalimanı’nda gözaltındayken tercümanlığa gönderilen Türk asıllı Amerikalı üavuş Mehmet Mican üavuşoğlu, Binbaşı Aydın’ı kahreden azabı şöyle ifade etti: "şerefli, gururlu, kahraman bir komutandı. Onunla tanışmaktan gurur duyuyorum. 3-4 saatlik görüşmemiz sırasında olaya lanet etti. Orduya leke sürüldüğünü, Amerikalıların taşıdığı üniformayı yerin dibine geçirdiklerini söyledi. ’Devamlı bize geliyorlardı(Amerikalılar). Oradaki istihbaratı almak için büromuza girip çıkıyorlardı. Onları düşman olarak görmedik. Bilsem, 11 kişiyi de şehit ederdim ve orduma bu lekeyi sürdürmezdim ama onlardan da en az 40 kişiyi götürürdük. Dost gibi geldiler. Kürtlerin gammazlamasına geldiler’ dedi." 

Binbaşı Aydın Eser dayaktan incinmiş kaburga kemiğini gösterirken: “Biz burada yasal olarak bulunuyoruz. Benim rütbemi hiçe sayıp Kerkük ve Bağdat’ta kötü muamele ettiler. Kafalarımıza çuval geçirildiği gibi ellerimizi de kelepçelediler.” Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Timinin Komutanı Binbaşı Aydın Eser’nin son sözü ise “Bizi Kürtler gammazladı.” oldu. 




*Bafel TALABANİ* 

Sa*at 14:30’da Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Bürosu terk edilirken 100 metre ilerde beyaz jip içindekiler(Irak Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Talabaninin Oğlu Bafel Talabani ve korumaları), Amerikalı yarbay tarafından birkez daha tebessümle selamlandı*ar. Jip’in içinde bekleyen rehber, görevini ifa etmenin huzuru ile(!) KYB Dışilişkiler Bürosunun yolunu tutarken, konvoy Süleymaniye sokaklarında yeniden bir geziye çıktı. İçerde çuvallan*mış Türk Askeri vardı. Başlarında ise Coni’ler ve peşmergeler… 

Irak Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Talabani’nin ısrarla “haberimiz yok” dediği Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Timine karşı yapılan baskında, Celal Talabani’nin oğlu zaten başından sonuna kadar bu çuval baskınının içinde yer alıyordu. Bölgede babadan oğula geçen siyaset geleneği içinde küçük Talabani önemli bir figür olma özelliğini doğuştan taşıyordu. İşte bu B*fel Talabani, operasyon boyunca elindeki telefonla hem babasını bilgilendirmiş hemde Amerikalı konvoya yol gösterirken, aynı anda da baskını saniye saniye görüntülemişti. Hatta Bafel işi iyice abartmış, Amerikaıların Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Timi’ni götürmelerinin ardından “baskın sonrasını da” görüntülemişti. 

Görgü tanıklarına göre “Bafel Talabani saat 14:45’de başlayıp, yaklaşık 1 buçuk saat süren operasyondan önce beyaz Land Cruiser marka jipini Türk askerlerinin bulunduğu eve 100 metre mesafedeki KYB Dışilişkiler Bürosu’nun önünde park etmişti. Sonra da operasyonu jipin içinden görüntülemişti. Jipin yanında Talabani’nin koruması olan peşmergelerin oturduğunu, videoyu kendisi çektiğini,ve operasyon bitip Türk askerleri götürülündükten sonra jipini hareket ettirip, operasyon yapılan binanın önüne ge*ip saat 16:30 sıralarında kapıdan içeri girip, içerisinin filmini çekti. Bu sırada Amerikalıların operasyonuna katılan KYB’ye bağlı peşmergeler, binayı talan ediyordu”. 

ABD askerilerinin hedef aldığı Türk üzel Kuvvetleri timi, Irak’ın Kuzeyinde hem ABD, hem de Irak’lı Kürt grupların bilgisi dahilinde görev yapıyordu. Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Timcilerin görev talimatı içinde Irak’ın Kuzeyindeki PKK unsurlarının izlenmesi, Kürt gruplarla ilişkilerinin yürütülmesi gibi görevleri vardı. Buna karşılık olarak hem KYB ( Celal Talabani’nin Partisi) hem de KDP’nin (Mesud Barzani’nin Partisi) Ankarada temsilcilikleri vardır. Sü*ley*ma*ni*ye’de*ki baskının arkasında ve 11 Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Tim görevlilerin esir alınmasında fiilen “Kerkük Valisi” olan Amerikalı Albay William Mayville’in olduğu kesinlik kazanmıştır. 


*Wil*li*am May*vil*le* 

Habertürk Televizyonunda Basın Kulübü programına katılarak konuşan dönemin Genelkurmay başkanlığı eski harekat başkanı emekli korgeneral Köksal Karabay, 4 Temmuz 2003 günü Irak’ın Kuzeyinde Süleymaniye şehrinde (Kürtlerin yoğun yaşadığı şehir) yaşanan çuval olayını şöyle anlattı: 

“Kerkük Valisi’ne suikast yapılacağı ihbarı üzerine Kerkük’ten gelen ABD askerlerinin Talabani’nin Sarayı’nın çevresinde ilerlerken Türk timinin bulunduğu sokağa da girdiler. ABD askerlerinin arasında Türkiye’nin ekmeğini yiyen Talabani’nin oğlu (Bafel Talabani) da bulunuyordu. Tim komutanı kapıya çıkıyor ’Hoşgeldiniz’ diyor. üzerine çullanıyorlar. Bu esnada herkes ateş etmeye hazır. Tim komutanı Binbaşı Aydın Eser elini kaldırıp ateş etmeyin diyor. Hiç böyle birşey olacağını tahmin etmemişler. üünkü daha önce birlikte çay içmişler ve oturmuşlar.” 

Aslına bakarsanız 4 Temmuz baskını bir yalan üzerine kurulmuştu ve Türk askerleri Irak Kürtleri tarafından gammazlanmıştı. 

Irak'ın Kuzeyinde iş yapan Epiksan firmasının temsilcileri, Türk askeri bürosunu ziyarete gittiklerinde gözaltına alındılar.Gözaltında kalan Türkler, yaşadıklarını "İnsanlığa hiç yakışmayacak muamele gördük" diye anlattılar 

4 Temmuz günü gözaltına alınan, Epiksan firmasının temsilcisileri Deniz Türkkan, Turgay Tahhan ve Türkmen çalışanlar, gözaltı süresince başlarına gelenleri anlattılar. 

İşadamı Deniz Türkkan ise 18 aydır Süleymaniye'de çalıştıklarını, başarılı işlere imza attıklarını kaydetti. Arada sırada Türk askerlerinin yanına uğrayarak, onların hal hatırlarını sorduklarını ifade eden Türkkan, "üyle bir ziyaret günüydü. Sokağa girdiğimde peşmergeler beni kolumdan yakaladılar. Ceplerimizi, cüzdanlarımızı boşalttılar. 

Daha sonra özel tim binasının içine soktular beni. Elimiz bağlı şekilde farklı bir noktaya getirildik, neresi olduğunu bilemiyorum. Ardından bizi Kerkük'e getirdiler.Daha sonra Türk askerleriyle birlikte bizi Bağdat'a getirdiler. Benim için inanılması çok güç ve kabul edilemez bir olaydı. Nasıl işler yaptığımızı anlattık. Kerkük'te bir gece kaldık. Siviller için hoş değildi" dedi. 


*üuval Geçirdiler* 


Epiksan'da çalışan bir diğer işadamı Turgay Tahhan da çok kötü şeyler yaşadıklarını dile getirerek, başına gelenleri "Hiç aklımıza gelmeyecek şekilde kötü muameleye maruz kaldık. Burada gözaltına alınarak, üst üste oturmak suretiyle kamyonla Kerkük'e getirildik.Taliban ve El Kaide örgütünün giysileri üzerimize giydirildi. Daha sonra helikopterle Bağdat'a getirildik" sözleriyle dile getirdi. 

Gözaltına alınma anını da anlatan Tahhan, "Dışarıda yürürken buradaki peşmergeler tarafından yakalandık. Daha sonra bizi birkaç adım ötede ABD askerlerine teslim ettiler. Bütün askerler silahını bana çevirdi. Hepsi yere çömelmemi istedi. İleride Deniz Bey'in elleri kelepçeliydi. Başına çuval geçirdiler. Daha sonra benim de başıma çuval geçirdiler" dedi. 

Gözaltına alınan Türkmen asıllı Nihat Raza ise öncelikli olarak ABD'lilerin Türkler'e ait büroya ateş ederek gaz bombası atıp saldırıda bulunduklarını ifade ettikten sonra şunları söyledi "Türk askerlerini tutukladılar. Bizi de onlarla gözaltına aldılar. Kerkük'te yaşanmayacak bir yere koydular. Hiçbir yiyecek vermedikleri gibi sürekli kötü muamelelerde bulundular. 

Daha sonra Bağdat'a gittik.Orada saatlerce bekledik. Başımızda torbalar vardı. Daha sonra eski Saddam Havaalanı'ndaki kontrol merkezine gittik. İnsana yakışır muamele görmedik." 


*Kerkük Havaalanında Bulunan 173.Hava İndirme Tugayı Karargahında* 
*Türk Askerleri Esir Tutuldular* 

4 Temmuz Süleymaniye Baskını’nda olay yerinde bulunan üuval Olayının 1 Numaralı İsmi Türkmen Hicran Hürmüzlü: “Baskın sırasında ben kelepçelenerek başına çuval geçirilen ilk kişi oldum. üuvalımın üzerine oracıkta W1` yazılarak kamyona bindirildim. 

Saatler 15.00`i gösterirken, helikopter ve askeri araç sesleri duyuldu. ABD askerleri bulunduğumuz binanın bahçesine girip bağırıp çağırmaya başladığında şaşırdık. Kimse böyle bir şey beklemiyordu. üyle ki Türk birliğinin komutanı olan binbaşı, bunu konuşarak çözebileceğini düşünüyordu. ABD askerlerinin arka tarafta bulunan yan binadan bulundukları binaya atladılar, kapıyı kırdılar. Kerkük `ten gelen ABD askerleri bize çok kötü davrandı. Bizi itip kaktılar, sürekli hakaret ettiler . Rütbeliler uzak duruyor, adeta erleri bize böyle davranmaları için öne sürüyorlardı. 24 kişi beş saat plastik kelepçelerle bağlı kaldık. Geceyi Kerkük `te (Amerikalıların karargahı Kerkük Havaalanında) geçirdik.` 

İlk sorgu ertesi gün yapıldı ve Bağdat `a gönderildik. Tutuklananlar arasında iki Türk mühendis ile bir İngiliz de bulunuyordu. üğleden sonra bize turuncu tulumlar giydirdiler ve başımıza tekrar çuval geçirdiler. Boynumuza astıkları diğer çuvala da dosyalarımızı koyarak bizi üç helikopterle Bağdat `a gönderdiler. Akşam ulaştığımız Bağdat `ta, ertesi gün tekrar sorguya alındık. 

Bağdat `ta Türk Binbaşı burada Ankara`da ki yetkililerle görüştü. `Her şeyin yoluna gireceğini ve en geç 24 saat içerisinde serbest bırakacaklarını söylüyorlardı. Ertesi sabah ABD helikopterleri bizi Süleymaniye `ye bıraktı` dedi 

güvenlik görevlisi olarak çalışan ve gözaltına alınanlardan biri olan İza Muhammed, gözaltı anında çok kötü davranışlara maruz kaldıklarını. ABD askerlerinin içeri girerek ellerini bağlayıp başlarına çuval geçirdiklerini belirten Muhammed, "Buradan bizi Kerkük'e getirdiler. Kerkük'te her türlü baskıyı yaptılar. Su vermeyerek baskı kurmaya çalıştılar. El Kaide örgütü üyelerinin elbiselerini giydirdiler. Odalarda kötü muamele yaptılar. Kafamıza vurdular, acı çektik, kötü şartlar altında tuttular. 

üuval olayı ile ilgili diplomatik teamüllere uygun olmayacak biçimde Irak işgalinin baş sorumlularından ABD Savunma Bakanı Donald Rumsfeld' in 14 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde Türk Başbakanına yazdığı mektup’ta: 

"Umarım, askerlerimizin oluşturduğu ve gerçekleri araştıran Ortak Komisyon'un çabaları, bizim askerlerimizin ve subaylarımızın, Süleymaniye'deki tesise baskın yapmak için haklı ve acil nedenleri bulunduğu yolunda size güven kazandıracaktır. Bizim askeri güçlerimizin süratle hareket etmesinin temellerini, bir suikast tehdidi ve koalisyona karşı eylemlerin hızla destabilize edici(Etkisiz hale getirme) sonuçları olabileceği oluşturdu. Ayrıca, hiç beklenmedik bir şekilde, çok sayıda silah, patlayıcı maddeler, detonatörler ve zamanlama cihazlarının gözaltına alınan üniformasız personel ile birlikte ele geçirilmesi mevcut kuşkularımızı daha da artırdı(Irak’ın Kuzeyinde PKK unsurlarını gözleyen bir timde bu silahların varlığı olağan değimlidir? Ayrıca hem Amerikalılar hemde Kürtler Türk üzel Kuvvetlerinin o binada olduğunu biliyorlardı, ama bu kalleşlerin amaçları başkaydı). 
Bizim askeri güçlerimiz harekete geçti, çünkü gözaltına alınanlardan en az bazılarının Irak'ın Kuzeyinde koalisyon faaliyetlerine karşı komplo içinde bulunduğuna yönelik zamana duyarlı bilgilerimiz vardı.”(Belge ve ispat varmıdır? Yok,o zaman iftira ve yalandır) 
Görüldüğü gibi,Türkiyenin “Stratejik Müttefiki”ABD Savunma Bakanı Rumsfeld, 11 askerin başına "çuval" geçirilmesi olayının, doğrudan ABD yönetiminin bilgisi dahilinde olduğunu açıkça belirtiyor.üzür dilemenin ası yok,aksine suçluyor ve haklı olduklarını söyliyor. 

4 Temmuz günü gerçekleşen olaydan sonra yapılan tüm spekülasyonlar böylece sona ererken, 11 askerin kafasına "çuval" geçirilmesi olayının doğrudan “müttefik” ABD yönetiminin bilgisi ve onayı ile gerçekleştiği, amacın ABD askerlerinin Türk toprakları üzerinden Kuzeyden Irak’a girmesini imkan sağlayacak 1 Mart tezkeresini reddeden Türkiye’ye gözdağı vermekti ve yeni “müttefikleri” Irak Kürtlerini de memnun etmekti (Irak Kürtleri Irak’ın işgalinde işgalci ABD’ye öncülük ve işbirliği etmişlerdi). Irak Kürtleri de hakimiyetlerini istila ettikleri Musul ve Kerkük’te artırmak için Türk üzel Kuvvetlerini bölgede istemiyorlardı. “Müttefik” ABD ve Kürtler Türk üzel Kuvvetlerine ayak oyunları yaparak ve Türkiye’yi küçük düşürerek bu timlerin Irak’ın kuzeyini terk etmelerini istiyorlardı.Bu olayın bir benzeri 2.5 ay önce Kerkük’te yaşanmıştı .22 Nisan 2003’de Erbil’deki Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Timi Kerkük’e giden bir insani yardım konvoyuna eşlik ediyordu,Kerkük girişinde Albay William Mayville’nin komutasındaki Amerikalı askerler 23 kişiyi gözaltına alıyordu.Bunların 12’si Türk timine mensuptu ,diğerleri onlara yardım eden sivil kişilerdi. İki gün gözaltında tutulan 12 Türk timi mensubu ertesi gün Amerikan askerinin eşliğinde Türkiye’ye döndü(Gönderildi). 

Time dergisi muhabirine röportaj veren Albay William Mayville şöyle diyordu: “Türk askerlerini Kerkük’teki Türkmenlere silah taşırken yakaladık(Silah taşırken yakaladıysanız,o zaman neden serbest bıraktınız?bu işgalci Amerikalılar çok temiz kalpli ve insancıllar değimli?) .Onlar buraya temiz bir kalple gelmediler. Hedefleri Kerkük’e büyük bir Türk barış gücü gelmesini gerektirecek ortamı oluşturmak. İlk konvoyda gerçekten insani yardım malzemeleri vardı. Ama bu konvoylar tekrarlandıkça para ve silah getirdiklerinden kuşkulandık (Yine belge ve ispat yok,yani yalan ve iftiradır) ”. 

*Baskın Lideri Daniel Monk* 
Süleymaniye baskınına katılan Amerikalı askerlerin Tim lideri Daniel Monk Hürriyet gazetesine hain baskını anlattı.Daniel Monk Albay William Mayville komutasındaki 173. Hava indirme tümeninin 1. bataryası, 1. müfrezenin, 1. takımının Alfa mangasında görev yapmaktaydı. 

Daniel Monk ayrıca, Türk bürosunun gözcü muhafızları da ( Talabani’nin tahsis ettiği peşmergeler) parayla satın aldıklarını, dolayısıyla Türk askerinin, baskın konusunda uyarılmadığını ileri sürdü. 

Daniel Monk:”üevredeki destek gücümüze büroya saldırıya geçtiğimizi haber vermek için aydınlatma cephanesini ateşledik. Türk bürosunun kapısından ilk benim timim girdi. Baskını sayıları 60 askeri geçen iki takım gerçekleştirdi. Yanlış hatırlamıyorsam Türk askerlerinin sayısı 12-15 kişiydi. Baskına çok iyi hazırlanmıştık. Elimizde iki binalı Türk bürosunun planları vardı. Her takım bir katı temizleyecekti. İnce tanzimle ve süratle plan uygulandı. 

Bizim geldiğimizi bilselerdi ve biz binaya girerken benim timime ateş açsalardı epeyi kayıp verirdik ama onlar hesabına kötü bir karar olurdu çünkü silahlı destek gücümüzde 6 adet 240B makineli tüfek ile altı kademeli füzeler vardı. Humvee’lerimiz 50 kalibrelik makinalı tüfeklerle ve MK-19 otomatik el bombası atıcılarıyla donatılmıştı. Her Humvee’de AT-4 tanksavar silahlarından 6 tane bulunuyordu. Bu silahlarla Türk karargahını ve içindeki herkesi yerle bir edebilirdik. Tanrıya şükür bu raddeye gelinmedi. üünkü müttefikler(Kalleşe bakın müttefiklikten bahsediyor) birbiriyle savaşmazlar. Süleymaniye’deki Türk üzel Timi’nin sizin yakın bir müttefikiniz olan bir ülkenin askerleri olduğunu biliyordunuz ve karargahlarını daha önce dostça ziyaret etmiştiniz. Neden iki ülkenin ilişkilerini sarsan bu baskını yapma ihtiyacını hissetttiniz?" sorusunu şöyle yanıtladı: "Kerkük’ün yeni seçilmiş valisine suikast girişiminde bulunmayı plandıkları istihbaratını aldığımız için (kimlerden?fırıldak Talabani ve peşmergelerinden olmasın sakın) Türk askerlerini gözaltına (esir) aldık. Türkiye’nin Irak’ın Kuzeyinde faaliyet gösteren askerler bulundurmaması gerekirdi (Demek ki Amerikalılar Türk üzel Timinin o binada olduklarını çok iyi biliyorlardı.O Tim Türkiye’nin güvenliği için bölgede bulunuyordu,bunu da hem ABD hem de Kürtler biliyorlardı.Ama garip olan bölgeye kaosu getiren 10 bin km’den gelen işgalci Amerika bölgede bulunabilirdi!). Baskını çok iyi ve hızlı bir şekilde planladık. Neyse ki tek bir kurşun sıkılmadan tamamlandı. Türk olduklarını bildiğimiz için müttefik (Hangi müttefik!) bir ülkenin askerine yapılması gereken muameleyi yaptık ve onlara saygıda kusur etmedik(Müttefik’in! başına çuval geçirerek mi?). Benim açımdan, bu baskın Kerkük’te barışı sağlamak için yapılabilecek tek eylemdi(Ey ahali duyduk duymadık demeyin işgalciler Kerkük’e barış getirmişmiş!) .Kerkük şehrinde hak iddia eden çok etnik grup var. Kürt valisine yapılacak bir suikast değişik etnik grupların kitlesel karşılık vermelerine yol açabilirdi. Bölgedeki istikrar bizim ilk önceliğimizdi( Amerikalıların ilk önceliği gerçekten bölgede istikrar mı yoksa ne pahasına olursa olsun petrol yataklarını ele geçirmek mi?yorum sizin) ve Valiye suikast yapılması riskini alamazdık." 


*Süleymaniye’ de Baskın Sırasında Türküzel Kuvvetleri Binasının İçinde Daniel Monk* 

Türk üzel Kuvvetleri Komutanının Amerikalı askerler tarafından dövüldüğüne ve Türk askerlerine Kerkük Hava üssünde teröristlere giydirilen turuncu elbisenin giydirildiğine değinildiğinde Daniel Monk Amerikan Ordusu’nun savunmasını şöyle yaptı: "Türk komutan hiç dövülmedi. Türkiye’nin müttefikimiz olduğunu biliyorduk ve askerlerinize saygıyla muamele ettik. Her gözaltına alınanın başına gevşek plastik kum torbası geçirmemiz standart bir uygulamamızdır. Gözaltına alınanlara turuncu giysinin de giydirilmesi standart bir uygulamadır. Kimliklerinin karıştırılmaması için turuncu elbise giydiriyoruz." 

Bilindiği gibi Amerikalılar, Türklerin bir suikast planladıklarına iddiasına karşılık herhangi bir kanıt ortaya çıkartamamışlardır. Bu baskının tamamen bir yalan üzerine kurulduğunu, aksi takdirde Amerikalı ve işbirlikçileri Kürtler kanıt sunardı. Başka bir deyişle ellerinde kanıt olsaydı Türkleri kötülemek için bu fırsatı kaçırırlar mıydı? Bu baskının bir yalan üzerine kurulduğunun kanıtı da 60 saat sonra bütün esirleri, İngiliz vatandaşı Michael Todd hariç, serbest bıraktılar. 

Barışsever, insan haklarına saygılı ve Irak halkına” özgürlük ve barışı” getiren Amerikalı askerler Kerkük şehrinin ve bölgenin istikrarı yalanından bahsediyorlar.İlk önce Türkmen şehri Kerkük’ün,hem de Amerikalıların gözetiminde , Tapu ve Nüfus daireleri Kürtler tarafından yağmalanıp yakıldı .Bir anlamda, bunu yaparak,Türkmen şehri Kerkük’ün tarihini /hafızasını yok etmek istediler.Türkmen Nüfus kayıtlarını yok ederek ,Türkmenleri azınlık duruma düşürmek olduğunu açıkça anlaşılıyordu.Kürtlerin ana hedefi petrol zengini Kerkük’ü, ileride yapılacak bir nüfus sayımında Türkmenleri azınlık gösterip Kerkük’ü ele geçirmektir.ABD, Kerkük’ün idaresini tek bir gruba yani Kürtlere vererek kan gövdeyi götürüyor. 


*Türkmen şehri Kerkük’e İthal Edilen Kürtler* 


Kürtler Amerikalıların desteği ile Irak’ın Kuzeyinden ve bölge ülkelerinden 700 bin Kürt’ü Türkmen şehri Kerkük’e yerleştirdiler.Kürtlere Türkmen şehri Kerkük’e gitmeleri halinde iş, arsa ve yüksek miktar da para alacakları vaadinde bulunuldu.Aile başına 10 ile 20 bin dolar arasında para verildi . Bugün ise bu Kürtler konut sahibi oldular ,ne amaçla Kerkük’e getirildiler ve Kürtlere verilen bu konutların finansörleri kimlerdir?İşgalci Amerikalılar ve Irak Devletini yağmalayıp , talan edenler olmasın sakın?!.Dünyanın gözü önün de Türkmen şehri Kerkük Kürtleştiriliyor!ama ne yazık ki kimseden ses yok.Irakta Mezhep ve etnik çatışmalarını besleyen ve tetikleyen kimlerdir. Irak tarihinde hiçbir zaman ne mezhep ne de etnik çatışması yaşanmamıştır. ABD ve İngiltere’nin sayesinde bunları da gördük. Yani getirdikleri özgürlük ve barış paketinin içinden kan,ölüm ve gözyaşı çıkmıştır.Mezhep ve etnik çatışmalar Irak’a ithaldir. Irak halkı binlerce sene kardeşçe ve birlikte yaşamışlar. Irak tarihinin hiçbir döneminde bu tip olaylara şahit olunmamıştır. 


*İngiliz Vatandaşı Mikael Todd* 
Görgü tanıklarından biri 4 Temmuz günü Süleymaniye’deki Türk üzel kuvvetleri Bürosuna yapılan baskın sırasında 11 Türk askeri ile birlikte gözaltına alınıp Kerkük’te sorgulanan, sonra turuncu tulum (Guantanamoda El-Kaide üyelerine giydirilen tulum) giydirilip başına çuval geçirilerek Bağdat’a götürülen İngiliz vatandaşı Michael Todd idi. Michael Todd,işgalci ABD’nin en yakın müttefiki İngiltere'nin barışsever bir vatandaşıydı. Süleymaniye'de (Kürtlerin yoğun yaşadığı bir şehir) bulunma nedeni de Iraklı çocuklara oyuncak dağıtmak, savaşta kaybettiği kızı Sacide’yi bulmaktı. 

Amerikalılar, öyküsüne inanmadılar, cebindeki İngiliz pasapor*tunu bile sahte sandılar. Resmi kayıtlara bu yüzden "Türk üzel Kuvvetleri'nin komutanı olma şüphesiyle" gözaltına (esir) alındı olarak geçti ve onu üç hafta serbest bırakmadılar. Michael Todd suç işlemişti suçu çok büyüktü. İşlediği suç ise yanlış zamanda yanlış yerde bulunmasıydı. Michael Todd, çuval olayının en büyük tanığıdır.Michael Todd: “KYB’nin (Irak Cumhurbaşkanı Talabani’nin Partisi) Dışilişkiler Bürosu'nun tabelasını gördüm, yeşil-beyaz yol tabelasının üstüne asıl*mıştı, diğer bir yeşil-beyaz yol tabelasında da "Kürt İnsan Hakları Bürosu" vardı. Bunun Sacide'nin (kızı) kayıp olduğunu bildir*mek ve yardım istemek için iyi bir fırsat olduğunu düşündüm. 

KYB Dışilişkiler Bürosu'nun ününde kahverengi üniformalı askerler (Kürt peşmergeler) tarafından oldukça sert bir şekilde esir alındım. Cadde boyunca yürütüldüm ve Amerikan askerlerine teslim edildim. Kavşağa ulaştığımızda iki ya da üç ta*ne daha kahverengi üniformalı asker ( Kürt peşmerge) gözüme çarptı. Yolun kena*rında da bir kalabalık birikmişti, dört ya da beş Humvee cipi sey*rediyorlardı, birçok silahın bana doğrultulduğunu gördüm. üst rütbeli bir asker tarafından karşılandım, binanın arka bahçesine alındım, burası ağzına kadar Amerikan askeriyle doluydu; ne manzaraydı, korkmuştum ama bu bir rüya olmalıydı. RESİM üERüEVESİ ALMAK VE KIZIMIN KAYIP OLDUğUNU BİLDİR*MEK İüİN DIşARI üIKMAM BENİ NASIL OLMUşTU DA BİR SA*VAş ESİRİ HALİNE GETİRMİşTİ? 

Yere yatırdılar, kelepçelediler (plastik kelepçelerle), ince bir şekilde üzerimi aradılar, açıklama yapmak için zaman yoktu ve kimsenin de beni dinlemeye niyeti yoktu. Konuşmaya çalıştım, sessiz olmamı söylediler. İngiliz vatandaşı olduğumu kanıtlamak için pasaportumu gösterdim ama belgelerimle ilgilenmediler. 

şikayet*çi olabilecek durumda değildim, çünkü öldürülebilirdim. Silahlar üzerime doğrultulmuştu ve Amerikan askerlerinin nezaretindeydim. 

Plastik bir torbayı -onlar buna "kum çuvalı" diyordu- kafama geçirdiler, aşırı sıcaktı, bekletildiğim yer Süleymaniye'deydi. Kadınları ve çocuğu ön tarafa alırlar diye düşünmüştüm. Ama başlarına çuval geçirip, bizimle birlikte kamyonun arkasına attılar. Kadınlara böyle davranmalarına içerledim. Kamyona bindirildiğimizde Amerikalı askerler, bazı esirleri yumrukladı, tekmeledi, bazılarının yüzlerini dipçiklediler. Yola çıktık, yaklaşık beş dakika kalabalık bir yolda seyrettik. üuvalları başımızdan söküp aldılar. Süleymaniye'yi gördüm, anayolda gidiyorduk, herkes gözünü bize dikmişti; bizimle alay ediyor ve Amerikan askerlerini alkışlıyorlardı. Amerikan askerlerine el sallıyorlar ve gülümsüyorlardı, bize aşağılayıcı şeyler fırlatıyorlardı. Bazılarının ayakkabılarını savurduğunu ve tükürdüğünü gördüm. Neden başımızdaki çuvalları çıkartmışlardı? Bunu kasıtlı yaptıkla*rını şimdi anlıyorum, insanlar yüzlerimizi görüp tanımıştı ve böyle*ce Birleşik Devletler iyi bir iş yaptığını Kürtlere göstermiş oluyordu. 

Elle göstermeler, aşağılamalar, tü*kürmeler, ayakkabı fırlatmalar. Bizi esir alan çocuk yaşta askerleri ve Humvee cipteki yüzleri gördüm. Gülümsüyorlardı, mutluydular, 


*Süleymaniye Baskınını Düzenleyen üocuk Yaştaki Ekibin Bir Bölümü* 

Tekrar ediyorum, bunu kasıtlı yapmışlardı, ne kadar etkili ol*duklarını göstermek istemişlerdi, bunu nasıl yapacakları konu*sunda da Kürtlerden fikir almışlardı.Gömleğimde kan var, gömleğim kan içinde, yüzüm ve başım yara içinde.Yapılan geçit törenini birçok insanın izle*mesi böylece sağlanmış oluyordu. Sanırım Süleymaniye'deki Gö*zaltı Merkezi'nden yaklaşık olarak saat 16:30 ya da 17:00'da çıkar*tıldık, insanların en kalabalık olduğu saatler, mükemmel zaman*lama çocuklar! Hava kararıyordu, Kerkük'e gidiyorsak bu yavaş bir yolculuk oluyordu. Belki de düşündüğümüzden daha yavaş ilerliyorduk. Evet, birçok aracın konvoyumuzun yanından geçip gittiğini hatırlıyorum. 

Küçük kızımı ararken bu adamların beni tutuklamalarına izin verdiniz ve şimdi de onları selamlıyorsunuz, gülümsüyorsunuz ve alkışlıyorsunuz(Kürtleri kastediyor)! Sanırım bunları herkes bilmeli. Talabani sen bir alçaksın! üuvallar başımızda iken biraz olsun görebiliyorduk. Kerkük Havaalanında yolculuk sona erdikten sonra bizi 20 dakika kadar kamyonda beklettiler. Kamyon kasasında fotoğraflarımızı çektiler, Kerkük Havaalanında bazı esirler kafalarına tekme yediler. 

5 Temmuz günü yani ertesi gün Kerkük Havaalanında turuncu renkli tulumları giyerken yanım*da sürekli olarak silahlı bir muhafız vardı. Kollarım*dan sıkıca yakaladılar, kelepçeler takıldı. Kelepçeleri iyice sıktılar. 

üuval başımdaydı, elle*rim kelepçeliydi ve üzerimde turuncu renkli, parlak bir "terörist" kıyafeti vardı. üğleden sonra üzeri açık kamyonun içinde yarım saatten fazla bir süre acı içinde bekletildik sanırım. Bunun kasten yapıldığından eminim. 

Kerkük'ün Süleymaniye'den çok daha sıcak olduğunu bili*yordum, sıcaklık 48 dereceye ulaşabiliyordu. 120 Fahrenhayt sı*caklığın altında, bir çuvalın içinde insanın beyni dışarı akardı, belki de çuvalın içindeki sıcaklık 60 belki de 65 dereceye ulaş*mıştı. Bunu bir düşünün, terörist şüphesiyle turuncu tulumlar giydirilmişsiniz, başınızda silahlı muhafızlar bekliyor ve kafanıza bir çuval geçirmişler, çuvalın içindeki sıcaklık 65 dereceye ulaş*mış! 

üğleden sonra Chinook helikopterleriyle Ker*kük'ten Bağdat'a yollandık, hepimizin üzerinde turuncu tulumlar vardı (24 esir) ve Küba'daki Guantanamo esirleri gibi görünüyorduk. Kafamızda çuvallarla Amerikan Chinook helikopterinde uçuyorduk. 

Cehennemi yaşıyorduk, aşırı terliyorduk ama bu sefer en azından rüzgar vardı. Rüzgar çok güzeldi, bizi serinletiyordu. Bağdat’a yollanmadan önce Kerkük Havaalanındaki sorguda özel tim komutanı binbaşı Aydın Eser: “Biz savaş esiriyiz, bize savaş esiri gibi davranmalısınız. Yoksa hiç bir şey anlatmayız. Artık müttefik değiliz. Burada savaş esiriyiz” dedi.” 

Bir insan bir ülkeye gidiyorsa, kalbi sevgiyle dolu olarak kayıp kızını bulmaya çalışıyorsa ve so*nunda kendini savaş esiri olarak buluyorsa, ortada çok ciddi bir hata ve hatalılar var demektir. 

Mikael Todd, yaşadıklarını ‘üuval’ adlı kitabında anlattı.üuval’ın tanıtımı için Türkiye’de bulunan Todd, kitapta anlatamadıklarını Hürriyet gazetesi ile paylaştı: 

"Türk askerlerinin hepsini bir hücreye, beni ayrı bir hücreye koydular. İlk gece götürüldüğümüz Kerkük Hava üssü’nde 4 Temmuz ABD’nin Bağımsızlık Günü kutlamaları vardı.Amerikalı askerler İçki içiyorlardı daha sonra hücreme geldiler. 

Uyuşturucu da almış olabilirler. Sonra hücrede yaşananlar seks filmi gibiydi. Yaşananların etkisinden kurtulmak için 3.5 yıl psikolojik tedavi gördüm. üzerimdekileri çıkarmamı istediler. Sonra köpek gibi davranmamı, havlamamı istediler. 

Ardından önce seks yapıyormuş gibi davrandılar sonra da gerçeğini yaptılar. Hücrenin kapısını kapatıyorlar 2-3 kişi içeri giriyor biraz sonra onlar çıkıp başka askerler giriyordu. ABD Bağımsızlık Günü’nde biz bağımsızlığımızı kaybettik." 

ABD’nin en yakın müttefiki İngiltere’nin suçsuz bir vatandaşına bu insanlık dışı muamele yapılıyorsa, sahipsiz Irak vatandaşlarına yapılanları siz düşünün. 

İşte ABD’nin Irak’a ve dünyaya getirmek istediği özgürlük ve demokrasi nasıl, beğenmediniz mi?! 

*1 Mart Tezkresi* 
Türkiye Irak sahnesinde yer alma ve Irak’ın Kuzeyinde Türkiye’nin güvenliği için PKK terörüne karşı tampon bölge oluşturma şansına sahipti, savaş sonrası Irak’ın şekillendirilmesi ve yapılandırılmasın da olduğu gibi. Fakat Türkiye 1 Mart’ta bunu reddetti.1 Mart tezkeresinin reddi bakın ne sonuçlar doğurdu, büyüklerimizin dediği gibi, her hareketin bir sonucu vardır.PKK terörü tam bitmişken birden tırmandı(Hortladı).Bu terör kartını tekrar Türkiye’ye karşı, sizce kimler kullanmaya başladı? söyleyeyim “ABD ve Irak Kürtleri”.Yani Türkiye’nin güvenliği tehlikeye atıldı.ABD’den PKK terörüne karşı yardım isteniyor(İstihbarat ve lojistik), Türkiye Irak’ın Kuzeyin de kendi işini kendisi yapacaktı,ama Türkiye 1 Mart’ta bu fırsatı elinin tersi ile itti.1 Mart tezkeresi reddinden sonra ABD Türkiye’ye yardım eder mi hiç? ABD yönetimi tezkereden dolayı Türkiye’yi her mahfilde suçluyor ve ihanete uğradığını söylüyordu ,ABD yönetimine göre tezkere geçmiş olsaydı savaş daha önce başlayacaktı,daha kısa sürecekti,maddi kayıp yüksek olmayacaktı,az zayiat olacaktı ve direniş’te bu kadar güçlü olmayacaktı.Türkiye'nin 1 Mart Tezkeresi reddinin bir faturası da, Türkmenlere kesilmiştir. Bu nedenle, Türkmenlerin yaşadığı bölgelerin siyasi ve demografik yapıları Kürtler tarafından değiştirilmesi(Kerkük’e 700 bin Kürt getirildi) ve Türkmenlere yapılan baskı,zulüm ve haksızlıklara ABD sesini çıkarmamaktadır. Irak Kürtleri tezkere reddini bayram havasında karşıladılar ve hedeflerine bir adım daha yaklaştılar.Petrol zengini Musul ve Kerkük Kürtlere altın tepside sunuldu. Kürtler 10 Nisan’da Kerkük ve 11 Nisan’da da Musul’u istila,yağma ve talan ettiler , silah zoru ve ABD’nin desteği ile de bu iki şehri ele geçirdiler. 


*Kürtler Tarafından Yağmalanıp Talan Edilen Türkmen şehri Kerkük* 

Onları durduracak tek güç Türkiye’ydi ama Türkiye bölgede yoktu, ilginç olan Türkiye’nin milli menfaat’i ve güvenliği pahasına da olsa bazı politikacılar(Parti ve bazı milletvekilleri) 1 Mart’ta TBMM’de Türk ordusunun Irak’ın Kuzeyine geçişine karşı(ret) oy kullandılar.Bu politikacılar Türk kamuoyu’nu da yanlış yönlendirdiler,Türkiye savaşa katılacak havası yaratıldı.Türkiye savaşa katılmayacaktı,Türkiye sadece Irak’ın kuzeyinde Türkiye’nin güvenliği için tampon bölge oluşturacaktı,zaten tezkereye atılan imzalar da bu yöndeydi.Türk heyeti Tezkere maddelerini zeki ve ustaca hazırlamışlardı. Tezkere içeriğindeki maddeler hemen hemen tamamı Türkiye’nin menfaati yönündeydi.Tezkerenin ana içeriği bu şekildeydi “TBMM'den, gereği, kapsamı, sınırı ve zamanı Anayasanın 117'inci maddesine göre milli güvenliğin sağlanmasından ve Silahlı Kuvvetlerin yurt savunmasına hazırlanmasından Yüce Meclise karşı sorumlu bulunan hükümet tarafından belirlenecek şekilde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin Irak'ın Kuzeyine gönderilmesine; etkili bir “caydırıcılığın sürdürülmesi amacıyla Irak'ın Kuzeyinde bulunacak”(TSK bölgede Savaş için değil sadece caydırıcılık için bulunacaktı) bu kuvvetlerin gerektiğinde belirlenecek esaslar dairesinde kullanılmasına ve muhtemel bir askeri harekat çerçevesinde yabancı silahlı kuvvetlere mensup hava unsurlarının Türk hava sahasını Türk makamları tarafından belirlenecek esaslara ve kurallara göre kullanmaları için gerekli düzenlemelerin Hükümet tarafından yapılmasına, Anayasanın 92'inci maddesi uyarınca 6 ay süreyle izin verilmesi istendi.” 
Dünyanın hangi ülkesinde milli menfaat ve ülke güvenliği bu kadar hafife indirgenmiştir?bence dünyada bunun bir benzeri yoktur.üyle anlaşıyor ki Türkiye’de politik çıkar, bazı parti ve milletvekillerinin menfaati ülke menfaatinin üstündedir.70 milyonun başına geçirilen çuval,millet olarak onur ve gururun incinmesi,Türkiye’nin yanı başında bir Kürt devletinin kurulma temellerinin atılması ve Türkiye’ye yansımaları,Türkiye’ye cehennem kapısının açılması,PKK terörünün tırmanması, binlerce vatan evladı askerin şehit düşmesi,Musul ve Kerkük’ün Kürtler tarafından yağmalanıp istilası ve Türkmenlerin canlarıyla ödedikleri ağır bedelin cevabını 1 Mart tezkeresi sonuçlarında aranıp sorgulanmalıdır.Politikada bir söz vardır “ülkeler arasında dostluk yoktur,menfaatler vardır” sadece merak ettiğim için soruyorum; 1 Mart’ta Türkiye’nin güvenliğine ve Türk ordusunun Irak’ın Kuzeyine geçişine hayır diyen Parti ve milletvekilleri (Politikacılar),gerçekten oylarını Türkiye’nin menfaat’i için mi kullandılar? Yoksa……..? Bu yaşananların sorumluluğu ,gerçekleri görmezden gelenlerin boynundadır. 

Siyaset koltuğunda bir süre daha oturmak uğruna, “askerinin(70 milyonun) başına çuval geçirenler”(Büyük Devletler hesap sorar!) ve daha sonra da “stratejik ortaklıkta” körü körüne ısrarcı olan “hariçten icazetli politikacıların” var olduğu herhangi bir yerde, vatanın ve milletin yok olması için artık “düşmana” bile ihtiyaç yok… üünkü gafleti çok olanın devleti yok olur; ey Türk milleti kendine gel! İşin en ilginç yanı nedir bilirmisiniz “Modernizasyon tezkeresi” olarak bilinen tezkere 3 hafta önce 6 şubat 2003 günü TBMM’de oy çoğunluğuyla onaylanmıştı.Bu tezkere’de “ABD’li personelin Türkiye’de 3 ay süreyle bulunmasına ve bununla ilgili gerekli düzenlemenin hükümet tarafından yapılması amacıyla TBMM’den izin isteniyordu”.ABD TBMM’den bu izni alır almaz Irak’a kuzeyden girmek için askeri gücünü Mersin limanına toplar ve Modernizasyona büyük bir bütçe ayırır.Bu arada ABD modernizasyon işlerine de hemen başlar.3 hafta sonra 1 Mart 2003 günü Türkiye Amerikalılara ben oynamıyorum der.Allah aşkına bu nasıl bir dış politikadır.ABD’lilerle Türk heyetleri arasında haftalarca görüşmeler yapılıyor ve hemen hemen her konuda da uzlaşma sağlanıyor.Türkiye 6 şubatta “modernizasyon tezkeresine” evet diyor, 3 hafta sonra da ABD’lilere biz oynamıyoruz deniliyor.Türkiye’nin dış politikası ne kadar ilkeli, tutarlı ve kararlı değil mi? Türkiye daha başta ilkeli, tutarlı bir politika izleyebilirdi ve Amerikalılara ben yokum diyebilirdi,ama baştan demedi.Türk politikacıları bunu çok iyi bilmelilerdi büyük devletler hesap sorar ve soruldu,Türkiye ve Türkmenlere çıkarılan fatura ağırdı hemde çok ağır.Bunun da günahı dış politikayı “çok iyi bilen politikacıların” boynundadır! Tarihe ışık tutmak adına şunu belirtmek gerekir , 1 Mart 2003 günü tezkere oylamasında Türkiye’nin en köklü partilerinden biri politik çıkar uğruna ve iktidar partiyi de sıkıntıya sokmak için bir blok olarak(O Partinin tüm milletvekilleri) tezkere’ye ret oyu kullandılar.Ya Türkiye’nin çıkarları? kimin umurunda! Evet beyler 70 milyonun başına çuval geçirildi,Türkiye’nin güvenliği tehlikeye atıldı,PKK terörü tırmandı,binlerce asker şehit edildi ve hala şehit edilmektedir, Türk ana ve babaları,eşler,çocuklar,sevgililer hep göz yaşı döktüler ,Musul ve Kerkük istila edildi,Kerkük Kürtleştiriliyor(Kerkük’e 700 bin Kürt ithal edildi) ve Irak Türkleri de yok ediliyor.Bu politikacıların Yaptıkları politik çıkar hesapları sonuçlarından memnun ve mutlular mı ?Politik çıkar ve koltuk uğruna Türk milleti feda edilir mi hiç? şimdi sorsanız bu politikacılar “politik çıkar için değil,Türkiye’nin çıkarı ve Amerika’ya karşı oldukları için böyle bir tavır aldıklarını” diyeceklerdir.Amerika’nın canı cehenneme. İyi de 1950’lerden beri Türkiye’yi Amerika’ya göbekten bağlayan“politikayı çok iyi bilen!” bu politikacılar değilmidir? 

Washington’da uzun yıllar görev yapan araştırmacı , gazeteci ve yazar Turan Yavuz’un 1 Mart 2003 günü Pentagon’da ki havayı şöyle anlatıyor: “1 Mart 2003`te Washington saati ile 11.00`de Pentagon`da Savunma Bakanı Donald Rumsfeld`in ofisinde sessiz bir bekleyiş vardır. Rumsfeld, yardımcısı Paul Wolfowitz ve ofisteki herkesin kulağı Ankara`dadır.

Tezkerenin TBMM`den geçmediği anlaşılınca ofiste ciddi bir kızgınlık havası oluşur.ABD, tezkereden önce yapılan MGK`da Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri`nin sessiz kalmasından rahatsız olur.” “üuval,(Donald Rumsfeld ve) Wolfowitz`in emri”Turan Yavuz’un “üuvallayan İttifak” Kitabında, Türk askerlerinin başına çuval geçirilen operasyonun Wolfowitz`in emriyle başlatıldığı anlatıyor: “Wolfowitz, tezkerenin reddiyle TSK ve hükümete karşı iyi hisler beslemiyordu. Wolfowitz`in ofisi(İntikam almak için) bir plan geliştirdi. Konu, generallerle gizlice ele alındı. Onaylanınca yeşil ışık yakıldı ve Irak sivil(Valisi) yöneticisi Paul Bremer`e bildirildi. Planın en önemli noktası, baskının 4 Temmuz günü yapılmasıydı. O gün cumaydı. 3 günlük ‘Kurtuluş Günü` tatilinde Amerikalı yetkililer işbaşında olmayacak ve Türkiye`den gelen tepki telefonları da cevapsız kalacaktı. Wolfowitz`den Bremer`e uzanan yeşil ışığın son adresi, Kerkük`teki Albay William Mayville oldu. Süleymaniye`deki operasyon, IKYB Başkanı Celal Talabani`nin Bağdat`ta Amerikalılara verdiği bir bilgi ile başladı. Amerikan istihbaratı, operasyon için Irak’ın Kuzeyinde “Türkçe konuşmaları” dinlemeye aldı. Bu dinlemeye bölgedeki tüm üzel Kuvvetler`in haberleşmeleri de dahildi.” 

Bu kalleşçe saldırıyı yapanlar unutabilirler ama Türk Milleti kendisine yapılanı asla unutmayacaktır.Bir Irak Türkü olarak bu güne kadar cevabını arayıp ta bulamadığım ve anlamakta zorluk çektiğim konu nedir bilirmisiniz? .O günlerde Devlet yetkililerin açıklamalarına bir göz atalım,sanki hiçbir şey olmamış gibi ”olayın yerel bir olay olduğu”, “bir Amerikan Albayının işgüzarlığı olduğu”, “olayı fazla büyütülmemesi gerektiğini” .üuval 11 askerin başına değil 70 milyonun yani anavatanımızın başına geçirilmiştir,buda hepimize derin bir acı vermiş ve içimizi de incitmiştir .Ama ne gariptir o günün Devlet yetkilileri çuval olayına tepkisiz,etkisiz,sessiz,panik ve korkak davranmıştır. Neden???Ya Millet olarak onur ve incinmiş gururumuz!her halde bazıları için bunların önemi yoktur. 


*KAYNAKLAR* 



*Faruk Zabcı, Hürriyet Gazetesi Muhabiri* 


*Turan Yavuz, üuvallayan İttifak, Destek Yayınları, 2006* 


*Ali Kerküklü, İstihbarat oyunları petrol ve kerkük, İq Kültür Sanat Yayıncılık, 2008* 


*Michael Todd, üuval!, Doğan Kitap, 2007* 


*M.Emin Koç- Teröre Karşı “Stratejik ve Dramatik Harekat” Tiyatrosu* 


*Kurtuluş Cephesi Dergisi ,Yıl:14 Sayı:74 Temmuz-Ağustos 2003* 


*Tuncer Bahçivan, www.gazeteci.tv* 


*Aksiyon Dergisi* 


*Zaman Gazetesi* 


*Chicago Tribune Gazetesi* 


*Time Dergisi*


02.07.2009 09 / İnternetajans

----------

